# Amazing Bike Rider



## billy boy (30 Aug 2011)

Check this guy out! Not only his riding skill's but the camera work and the music and the scenery   

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj ... &vq=medium


----------



## greenjar (30 Aug 2011)

Totally agree with the above......awesome video


----------



## andy-mu (30 Aug 2011)

This video actually launched his career as a very successful stunt rider. Video was shot in Edinburgh.

Don't think I'd fancy trying it. You've got to ask yourself. How did you learn that. There must have been 
some mistakes along that learning curve. Sore ones at that


----------



## Westyggx (30 Aug 2011)

Wow great vid and mad skills haha


----------



## cheebs (31 Aug 2011)

This guy and 4 others recently appeared on C4 in a documentary about these new celebrities from viral videos about street sports. 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/concrete-circus/4od

Ive not seen it all, but its a good watch from what i can tell.


----------



## chilled84 (31 Aug 2011)

cheebs said:
			
		

> This guy and 4 others recently appeared on C4 in a documentary about these new celebrities from viral videos about street sports.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/concrete-circus/4od
> 
> Ive not seen it all, but its a good watch from what i can tell.



I find it very " Moveing " Is that odd, Or is it the exstreme sport loveing side of me dieing to get out lol.


----------



## cheebs (1 Sep 2011)

Finished watching that program last night. What a fantastic watch.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Sep 2011)

This is the original video that launched his career 



Very good!


----------



## cichlidfam (2 Sep 2011)

cheebs said:
			
		

> This guy and 4 others recently appeared on C4 in a documentary about these new celebrities from viral videos about street sports.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/concrete-circus/4od
> 
> Ive not seen it all, but its a good watch from what i can tell.




I watched this, great documentary. Those freerunners are like cats,unbelievable.

The out takes at the end showing all there accidents........ ouch!!!


----------



## mcluckyday (16 Oct 2011)

Awesome video !! Their balance.. unbelievable!


----------



## GHNelson (16 Oct 2011)

Stunning co-ordination and fitness.
Loved it.....breathtaking to say the least.
Great scenery and the music wasn't bad either.


----------

